# Angeln in der Taurach



## Timmy (8. Februar 2005)

Habe die Möglickeit an einem privaten Gewässerabschnitt der Taurach bei Radstadt auf Forellenpirsch zu gehen.

Leider kann mir der Besitzer des Gewässers keine Informationen zu Schonzeiten,
Fischvorkommen sowie Köderwahl geben,da er 85 Jahre alt ist,und sich nicht wirklich um das Wasser kümmert.

Gibt es in Ö eine gesetzliche Schonzeit für Salmoniden?
Wäre ein Fischen im März/April dort denkbar?(Hochwasser)
Welche Köder(außer Fliege) kämen in Frage?
Wasserqualität der Taurach?

Würde mich über Tipps freuen,
Grüße aus Nürnberg|wavey:


----------



## posengucker (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

Hi Timmy,

leider kann ich Dir nur in Bezug auf die Schonzeiten von Salzburg weiterhelfen Landesfischereiverband Salzburg .
Unter Fischerei/Schonbestimmungen sind die Schonzeiten angeführt. So wie es ausschaut, sind Saibling und Regenbogenforelle eingebürgerte Fische und haben keine Schonzeit.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

Servus Timmy!
Da hast Du ja ein Riesenglück,daß Du in so einem Supergewässer fischen kannst.
Zwischen Obertauern und Tweng hast Du reinste Trinkwasserqualität.Und wenn die 
Gewässerstrecke unterhalb von Tweng in Richtung Mauterndorf verläuft,ist die 
Wasserqualität immer noch weitaus besser,als in 95% aller Fischwasser in Österreich!!
Zum Fischen mit der Fliege ist Dir ja alles klar,wenn Du auch mit anderen Ködern fischen kannst,würde ich mit Koppen oder Pfrillen am Bleikopfsystem fischen.Ich habe irgendwo im Board mal meine Jighaken mit Rehhaar-Adjustierung reingestellt,die such ich und stell Dir hier den link dazu rein.Wenn Du solche Köder mit dabei hast,werden alle Truttas munter und streiten darum,welche zuerst beißen darf!!!:q Da benötigst Du dann auch keine Koppen und Pfrillen mehr zum Fischen!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Lachsy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

hi timmy, ich war auch schon an der taurach fischen, war im jahr 2001 in Altenmark im Pongau 







mfg LAchsy


----------



## Timmy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

hier haste noch den zusammenfluss der Enns und Taurach bei Radstadt











ich meine sogar das die Taurach extra abschnitte hat, die nicht fly-only sind, wir hatten dort leider kein Glück, die fische wollten unsere Fliegen nicht   

mfg Lachsy


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

Servus Timmy!
Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung,habe Radstadt überlesen und war geistig auf der Südseite des Radstädter Tauernpasses im Lungau..Dieser Bach heißt ebenso Taurach und der gefällt mir halt besser,darum!Aber die Wassergüte ist fast ebensogut,durch die stärkere Besiedlung jedoch etwas mehr belastet,als in der südlichen Taurach.


----------



## Timmy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Informationen. 
@Gismo .Ich meine den, der an Radstadt vorbeiführt.Leider sind alle Infos, die ich bisher bekommen habe von der Schwiegertochter des 85-jährigen Bachbesitzers.Er soll ein echtes Original sein......sagt ständig:"Kost mocha woos´d wuist-is eeh wuascht"

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen,ob ein Forellenangeln dort aufgrund des möglicherweise vorhandenen hohen Wasserstandes überhaupt möglich ist.

Schön wärs da schon, wir wären ja ratz-fatz dort...........und Trinkwasserqualität....................toll!.#h


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

Servus Timmy!
Wann hast Du denn vor,dort zu fischen?In der Regel gibt es den ganzen Mai und oft auch in der ersten Juniwoche noch Schneeschmelzwasser,das je nach Tageserwärmung in der Früh niedriger und nachmittags bis abends höher wird.Aber auch wenns niedrig ist,ist es aber meist milchig trüb.Da würde ich zu Mepps-Spinnern mit zusätzlich vorgeschaltetem Blei raten.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Timmy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

Im Mai sind wir schon in Schweden.
Wir dachten eher an März oder April........................zuviel Schmelzwasser?


----------



## Zanderkisser (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Im Mai sind wir schon in Schweden.
> Wir dachten eher an März oder April........................zuviel Schmelzwasser?


Timmy,nimm uns mit!!!!!!|wavey: 

Gruß Katja + Thorsten


----------



## Timmy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*



			
				Zanderkisser schrieb:
			
		

> Timmy,nimm uns mit!!!!!!|wavey:
> 
> Gruß Katja + Thorsten


 
abgemacht!
wir fahren aber bloß 2-3 Tage.............hoffentlich klappts!:q


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*

Hi Timmy!
Im März müßtest Du wirklich Pech haben,wenn Du dort Schmelzwasser antreffen würdest!
Da gibt´s meist noch glasklares Wasser und niedrige Pegelstände.Aber bei den Wetterkapriolen in der letzten Zeit kann man nie wissen,was in einigen Wochen sein wird.
Im Jänner hatten wir ja Temperaturen um die +18 °C !!
Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir einige unvergeßliche Stunden und Tage an der Taurach!


----------



## Zanderkisser (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Taurach*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> abgemacht!
> wir fahren aber bloß 2-3 Tage.............hoffentlich klappts!:q


 
Abgemacht!!!
2 - 3 Tage wären besser als nichts.............hoffentlich klappts!:q


----------

